# R2d2 Star Wars Grow Pot



## tom-tom (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok Guys I Work For A Lawn And Landscaping Crew And I Was Working On This Yard And I Looked Over And The Neighbors Were Throwin This Away, I Thought 2 My Self Hey Tom Tom U Can Use That Lol So Hear I Am ,im Now A Trash Digger Lol But Ive Been Thinkin I Can Use This As A Grow Pot For A Second Journal Our I Can Make Some Kind Of Hydro System Out Of This I Think Their Are Many Possibilites With This What Do U Guys Think.. It Has The Top Section That Is Like A Big Bowl That U Put Ur Soda Cans Our Beer In And It Has A Drain ,u Can See It If U Look Closley,then On The Side Is Where The Hose Comes Out For Draining The Liquid,,now Id Like To Make This Some Kind Of Hydro System So If Any One Can Give Me Some Ideas It Would Be Very Very Helpfull .if Not Ill Just Make It A Regular Grow Pot..


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 12, 2007)

i would just add soil to R2d2, and keep the drain intact. then just grow away. 
  even if you cant go hydro with him, it would still be a badass pot to grow in.
 I think it is prob. possible to go hydro with it. how deep is the inside hole? is there more space under the first hole? if u did hydro, you would have to close off the top part of r2d2. as in remove the clear head of R2. and add a flat lid or something, thats light proof. once, you go hydro, it isnt going to really look like r2 any more. just some crazy robotic hydro Res.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 12, 2007)

the inside resovar on top that u put ur drinks in is about 1and a half fot and yes their is space under ,inside is where the drainage tube comes threw and its hallow


----------



## lyfr (Nov 12, 2007)

how bout this, fill with hydroton pellets, put about 3--4in rockwool cubes in that, pump the water in through the drain(from res,it can also drain out from there) then all you need is an overflow valve,pump,and timer.if you could custom the rez under bowl that would be sweet.ive have no clue if this would work , but itook my best shot!   happy trails


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 12, 2007)

see i like that idea lyfr i dont no if it will work nither i need some hydro guys to chime in


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 12, 2007)

tom-tom... you gotta get ahold of some creaper weed and just put a soil pot inside R2... u know... suspended down into R2 so that the top is lvl with him. if you put in too much water when you water and it drains thru, just drill out some holes in the bottom so water can drain thru to a catch-pan placed underneath....so when the plant get's big enough, u gotta R2 with bud for a head. man... that'd look so awsome... if using a creaper weed, it'd look all rasta...if reg weed, it'd just look awsome.

awsome find there, buddy... good thinking to grab it. u gotta do my suggestion and keep a journal of the grow with pics... that'd be awsome.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 12, 2007)

Dude! Sell that on ebay!! You know how much that thing is worth!?!?!


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 12, 2007)

grow the biggest indoor plant ever. Just fill it with soil and plant ONE plant in it. You could have a tree growing, instead of just harvesting the entire plant, just take a branch of or something


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm with CelebrityBob on this one.  You can probably sell it for enough to pick up a real hydro system.

While I can see the coolness of growing in r2d2, you would probably be better off selling it rather than trying to make it do something it wasn't meant to do.


----------



## lyfr (Nov 12, 2007)

]...an r2d2 with greenbud dreadlocks....gosh i love this site!


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 12, 2007)

that seems to be the consinsis so im thinkin im gonna be goin dreads in the r2d2 ,if any one else can think of any thing our has any ideas please post


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 12, 2007)

oh man that is sick.   why don't you just convert to DWC?  can you fit a quad clf in the dome?  Id make that my mother chamber.  Why.....cuz nobody else has an R2D2 Mother chamber thats why.

a glowing R2 in the corner of your grow room.   i'm not worthy.....i'm not worthy....


----------



## gmo (Nov 12, 2007)

I used to have one of those too.  I sold mine on ebay for about $250 but that was a few years ago.  Nice find.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 12, 2007)

250 i guess im gonna have to check this out and see how much this is worth lol


----------



## Vegs (Nov 12, 2007)

This is ridiculously insane man!


----------



## J_O_E_Y (Nov 12, 2007)

Depending on the condition its only worth 100-200 bucks. Build a hydro system man that would be some bad *** set up right there :aok:


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 12, 2007)

Sell It!!!


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 13, 2007)

well celiberty bob iv thought about it i dont think im gonna sell it when i seen this in the trash i thought to my self this would make a good grow pot ,so im gonna throw me some dirt in their and grow some good in it , but i have to wait till friday when i get paid again im gonna go and get a prepaid credit card and order me some good seeds ,, no bag seed for r2d2 hes goin white rihno our somethin like that


----------



## Mutt (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Tom-Tom,
If you sell it for what the other dude said he sold his.
You could get:
250W or 400W HPS (if you shop around)
FF soil
FF ferts
and some mylar


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 13, 2007)

Great idea!!!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 13, 2007)

i say use soil wit it and drill a few holes at the bottum


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 13, 2007)

No don't drill anything, you want to keep it in as good condition as it is right now. Just use the drain at the bottom if you need. I would suggest using feminized seeds, or a clone of a sure female. It would **** if you find out that you just wasted all that soil and all that time on a male...


----------



## SwisherSweets (Nov 13, 2007)

r2-d2 weed comming to your galaxie next year!!


----------

